# Seagull 55Th



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi,

Today I'd like to introduce You one model of Seagull's, made â€‹â€‹on the occasion of 55th anniversary of the release of the first watch from them (which counts the year of establishment of the plant). His article number is D219.360, but is well known as "55-th". It was produced in 2010, and as I red, is no longer produced. The watch has a characteristic design, and is so well accepted by customers worldwide, that later was used as the basis for the creation of the set of three commemorative watches, dedicated th 90th anniversary of the Chinese Communist Party.










Some excellent designers decisions impress - the sun-burst dial, the 55 instead 11 (and of course - red), also including stylized seagull), the fancy font, the combination of rose gold and steel - all creating impression of luxury. Very elegant flat line with the brand, and a little modest, but compulsory "China made" highlights that impression.










The crown is branded with the new logo 'S'










The movement inside is ladies caliber - skeletonized ST6 (exact ST6D103K). It has 23 jewels, and was in production between 1980 - 2000. Obviously Seagull had a lot of obsolete movements and have wondered what to do  . But I think the result is excellent. As I mentioned, there are more watches with this movement, maybe I'll make a review later.










From the back it's as beautiful as the front. The skeletonized rotor, well balanced inscriptions - brand, anniversary, model ... It's not omitted in Chinese - Tianjin, China.

As usual, the pictures don't show the real beauty. Even worst, I'm a bad photographer, but I recommend You to search over the net - there are tons of excellent pictures, which proves it's vogue.










At the end - a wrist-shot:










I didn't know how so sign the post, there was a suggestion Mr. Seagull, but maybe I'll transform it: Mr -> Miro, Seagull -> gull, so

Kind regards, Miro-gull :lol:


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice watch.  The numerals, hands and dial pattern are very nice. The 55 commemorative bit has been done in a clever way. If I was going to make a criticism I would prefer one colour on the case.

You could try taking a few photos outside. Natural light makes a big difference.


----------



## kes (Jan 10, 2011)

a really impressive level of detail - i really like the display back and the 55


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

There is one of these on the bay at the moment item 270894166321, but it has a blue cap to the winder not the 'S' as above?


----------



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

Foxdog said:


> There is one of these on the bay at the moment item 270894166321, but it has a blue cap to the winder not the 'S' as above?


This blue 'cap' is a protective varnish, when You remove it, it's 'S' above.


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

The 55th Anniversary is destined to be a minor classic IMHO.

For one thing it represents the return of the ST6 as the entry-level movement for Sea-Gull branded watches, only now the brand has gone upmarket somewhat.

It appears that the popular ST16 (originally intended as an ST6D replacement back in 1995) is now only made for sale to other makers. And in fact it might be made in one of Sea-Gull's other factories in another city. So the current Tianjin-made Sea-Gull-branded watches start with the decorated variants of the ST6 and head upwards from there.

The other cool thing about the 55th is, as you said, it serves as the basis for the CCP 90th edition. And I reckon there will be a steady stream of commemorative limited editions coming out of Tianjin from now on, at least some of which will be derived from the 55th.

And most if all, it's just a really good-looknig watch.


----------

